
No One Really Knows How Much the UK's Surveillance Plan Will Cost - doctorshady
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/no-one-really-knows-how-much-the-uks-surveillance-plan-will-cost
======
dmfdmf
I am fairly certain that it doesn't matter since the NSA will foot the bill.

In any case, cost is not an argument against mass surveillance.

